# Emerge y las dependencias.

## TcB

Bueno, mi problema es el siguiente, la instalacion la gentoo viene de la version anterior a la 1.2, cuando quiero instalar algun programa ha veces me salta que tiene que actualizar alguna que otra cosa, bueno si son cosas pequieñitas pa lante, pero ha veces me dice que tiene que instalar paquestes del kde como el base y otros que ocupan la ostia y ademas tengo la penúltima "version" por lo que emergerlo y estarme 15 horas compilando no me hace mucha gracia; hay alguna forma de poder emerger sin actualizar?

----------

## nonius

HOla a todo@s, primero me presento pues nuevo en estos foros. Hecha la presentación voy a ver si soy capaz de aclararte alguna duda:   

    Una forma de actualizar todos los paquetes que tienes instalados es hacer algo así:

strip@macine$ emerge --update world --emptytree --pretend

Esto te dará todas las dependencias y paquetes que vas a recompilar y que esten en el directorio /usr/portage/distfiles (donde se guardan las fuentes que se van bajando) sin necesidad de bajar nada ¡siempre que los guardes !.

Para compilar todo quita el flag --pretend y se iniciará la compilación.

 También puedes revisar las opciones en /etc/make.conf en la variable USE pon por ejemplo -kde -gnome -alsa ... etc así evitas que alguno de los programas se compilen con tales librerias (no las necesitan para funcionar). Las variables con las cuales está compilado el sistema las encuentras en /etc/make.profile/make.defaults . Es como se compilo por defecto la distribuciòn. Como digo, pon el flag en el /etc/make.conf variable user - y desactiva algunas opciones. Esto puede evitar en algunos programas hasta 7 u 8 dependencias.

    Obviamente si borraste los fuentes tienes que bajarlos de nuevo, antes de actualizar el portage en mejor hacer una copia de seguridad del /usr/portage/disfiles y luego copiarlo o enlazarlo (yo lo tengo como enlace desde /opt).

 Bueno espero que revises antes todo lo que he dicho, hace cuatro dias que estoy con gentoo y aún no controlo apenas nada. Pero si te miras estas dirección:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/portage-user-es.html y esta otra

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/portage-manual-es.html vas a encontar un monton de ejemplos y la  forma en que emerge actúa. Incluso puedces tener versiones diferentes de varias apicaciones o librerias sin mayores problemas y ademàs puedes decirle a emerge quieres acualizar ò no segùn la versiòn desde el archivo desde esta localización

 /etc/make.profile/packages. lee un poco lo que dice la cabecera de ese archivo y lo pillas ràpido.

 En fin espero serte de ayuda y espero me corrijan si me equivoco, hace muy poco que estoy con Gentoo y creo que ya no puedo dejarlo  :Very Happy: 

 Saludos a tod@s

[/code]

----------

## TcB

Gracias por la explicacion, pero mi principal problema es que me da muchisimo palo actualizar el kde, no creo que la mejor opcion sea quitarlo del USE pq entonces los programas de compilaran sin "soporte" de KDE no??

----------

## BaSS

exacto, pero es de lógica, si queres instalar algo que necesita cierta característica que solo la provee una versiónsuperior de kde del que tienes instalado, necesitaras recompilarlo, no te queda otra, o quitar el soporte kde.

----------

